# Default font



## Simba (16 Sep 2011)

Is there anyway you can set your default font for posting?


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2011)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Simba (16 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> Sorry, no.



A job for you then?


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2011)

Simba said:


> A job for you then?



Not in the current software - I'm not doing any more development work to it and instead focusing my energies on the move to the new software.

I'll ask over there though, but TBH I can't think of any forum software that offers you an option to save your own "style" so-to-speak.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Sep 2011)

Okay, I've checked, and no - sorry - not an option with Xenforo either.

One of the XF crowd did suggest that if you were using Firefox there's an add-on called Greasemonkey (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/greasemonkey/) that allows a variety of small javascript changes, using the scripts from http://userscripts.org/ - not sure if there's anything useful there.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Simba (16 Sep 2011)

Thanks for checking anyway.


----------



## srw (17 Sep 2011)

Admin said:


> Okay, I've checked, and no - sorry - not an option with Xenforo either.



Phew. Is there any way I (as a reader) can over-ride other people's choice of font? Non-standard fonts are distracting to the content, and Comic Sans in particular is a crime against design.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> Phew. Is there any way I (as a reader) can over-ride other people's choice of font? Non-standard fonts are distracting to the content, and Comic Sans in particular is a crime against design.



Agreed - anyone using Comic Sans should be sent to Helvetica and back. 

And the size too, some of them are so big I'd have to go and stand at the end of the garden for the font to be a readable size.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Sep 2011)

*Agreed*


----------



## threebikesmcginty (17 Sep 2011)

see, it says 'agreed'


----------



## Simba (19 Sep 2011)

srw said:


> Phew. Is there any way I (as a reader) can over-ride other people's choice of font? Non-standard fonts are distracting to the content, and Comic Sans in particular is a crime against design.



Nothing wrong with Comic Sans MS


----------



## srw (19 Sep 2011)

http://bancomicsans.com/



> Comic Sans as a voice conveys silliness, childish naivete, irreverence



The cartoon currently on the landing page illustrates the point neatly...


----------

